# Carbon Fiber helmet?



## UNDERGROUND6T9 (Oct 18, 2010)

Where can I find a Full carbon fiber helmet?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Aside from motorcycle, or full face mountain bike helmets, I don't think there is one.

Why?


----------



## UNDERGROUND6T9 (Oct 18, 2010)

i like the looks of carbon fiber plus their ultra light. I seen a kid on the mountain the other day who was rocking one.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Bern is making full carbon helmets. They're crazy light and expensive.


----------



## UNDERGROUND6T9 (Oct 18, 2010)

ill check them out, thanks


----------



## Ollie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Bern Baker Carobon Fiber...*

I own a Bern Baker Carbon Fiber helmet and it is sweeeeeet! So very light and obviously uber durable. Its worth it to spend 175 bucks on a helmet if you keep getting cheaper ones that fall apart at an accelerated rate anyway. I actually purchased a Contour Camera to attach to the helmet and I dont know which one weighs more... its amazing. The last superlative I will give it is that I have a very thin head and usually look silly with helmets on but this one is so low profile and thin that it almost looks normal on me  hope that helps...


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Too expensive for what you get. Which is a helmet. Carbon shell doesnt matter, its what is on the inside that counts. you hit a rock with a carbon fiber helmet and it will break. smith makes really light lopro helmets at half the price, just saying.


----------



## Ollie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Carbon Fiber Matters*

Im not trying to argue about it, but a Carbon Fiber shell matters significantly... It is an expensive material for two REALLY legitimate reasons... #1 It has high flexibility, high tensile strength, low weight, high temperature tolerance and low thermal expansion and #2 The brittle nature of pure Carbon Fiber is rendered moot by the injection of plastic resin to form a carbon fiber/plastic reinforced hybrid in the Bern model. It is BY FAR the lightest helmet I have ever worn and (as point of fact) the strongest & most durable... spend the extra cash... besides it is low profile and aesthetically bangin...


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

ok, they look cool but carbon fiber is not the best material for a helmet. Low energy absorption and brittle is not the best thing for a helmet. carbon is just used because its light.


----------



## Saimon (Aug 30, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> ok, they look cool but carbon fiber is not the best material for a helmet. Low energy absorption and brittle is not the best thing for a helmet. carbon is just used because its light.


Uhm, CF is far superior to any other material for helmets currently. If done properly, it's resistance to any load is far superior to a fiberglass or plastic counterpart. 
Although it may be brittle, and therefore will shatter/snap under loads instead of crack, the force required for it to do so is much higher than what would be needed to crack a different material. In short, if you manage to snap a carbon fiber helmet i'd be pretty impressed 
The lightness is an added bonus but stating that carbon is only used for its being light property is incorrect. 
It's arguable that cf helmets are overkill for most riders, but if you can afford to dish out the extra cash for increased safety, then why not?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

fine, ill give in. if you can afford it, go for it. but id rather spend money on more days on the snow.(and i dont feel like arguing on the internet anymore)


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

Smith Maze it the lightest certified snow helmet. or so it claims.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

cpt_usa said:


> Smith Maze it the lightest certified snow helmet. or so it claims.


yeah, or so it was. really good helmet too, but might not fit everyone the same.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

cpt_usa said:


> Smith Maze it the lightest certified snow helmet. or so it claims.


I have a maze,, its awesome lite and looks ok. So if a cf helmet is 5 grams lighter.. is it worth double the price? 

No.:thumbsdown:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> fine, ill give in. if you can afford it, go for it. but id rather spend money on more days on the snow.(and i dont feel like arguing on the internet anymore)


Arguing on the on the internet makes me feel like:


----------



## Ollie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

Saimon said:


> Uhm, CF is far superior to any other material for helmets currently. If done properly, it's resistance to any load is far superior to a fiberglass or plastic counterpart.
> Although it may be brittle, and therefore will shatter/snap under loads instead of crack, the force required for it to do so is much higher than what would be needed to crack a different material. In short, if you manage to snap a carbon fiber helmet i'd be pretty impressed
> The lightness is an added bonus but stating that carbon is only used for its being light property is incorrect.
> It's arguable that cf helmets are overkill for most riders, but if you can afford to dish out the extra cash for increased safety, then why not?



Werrrrrrd Saimon! And like I said before, its not a straight Carbon Fiber helmet, its a composite of CF & plastic resin so it kinda has the best of both worlds...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Carbon fiber IS fabric infused with resin, unless I totally missed something in my materials engineering class.

I own the Bern CF helmet, but only because I got it for $25 at Evo's scratch and dent sale. Super win, I know. Not sure I'd spend $200 or whatever they are brand new though. I own the regular Watts helmet as well and the CF is noticeably lighter. Definitely a super slick helmet that's for sure.


----------



## Ollie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Carbon Fiber vs Carbon Fiber Reinforced Plastic*



DrnknZag said:


> ^^Carbon fiber IS fabric infused with resin, unless I totally missed something in my materials engineering class.


Carbon fibers are usually combined with other materials to form a composite. *When combined with a plastic resin and wound or molded it forms carbon fiber reinforced plastic (often referred to also as carbon fiber)*

It looks like you did miss something in your materials engineering class. Carbon Fibers are Carbon Fibers, Carbon Fiber reinforced plastic is a hybrid material... werrrrrrd. I know tone is lost in these posts, Im not trying to come off like a combative prick, just offering up knowledge...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

When people refer to "carbon fiber" they are usually referring to the final product, which is typically the carbon woven fabric impregnated or infused with the resin (obviously creating the composite). Raw carbon fiber fabric is just strands of carbon woven together and really doesn't serve any purpose without the resin. So yes, the final product IS carbon fiber composite, BUT most people just refer to it as carbon fiber. That's kinda why I was questioning your post, you made it kind of sound like it was more than just the carbon fiber product.

I wasn't trying to be a douche, just trying to clarify what you were saying.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

So the more plastic they put in the carbon the better the carbon is.Just buy the damn plastic.If you can really tell the difference in weight and it actually concerns you, you must have neck like a pipecleaner. Better to spend the extra money on a gym membership or some weights.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> So the more plastic they put in the carbon the better the carbon is.Just buy the damn plastic.If you can really tell the difference in weight and it actually concerns you, you must have neck like a pipecleaner. Better to spend the extra money on a gym membership or some weights.


BAAHAHAHA !!!!! too funny:laugh:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> So the more plastic they put in the carbon the better the carbon is.Just buy the damn plastic.If you can really tell the difference in weight and it actually concerns you, you must have neck like a pipecleaner. Better to spend the extra money on a gym membership or some weights.


Muscles are 75% water, so the more water you drink the more muscles you get ... forget the muscles and gym, buy water!

:cheeky4:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Beer and Ice Cream Diet what WHAT!!!!


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Beer and Ice Cream Diet what WHAT!!!!


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Mince and cheese pies with heavy beer!


----------

